# Where do i start...?



## sunchaser (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Its my first time on here and would like to get to know a little about what is involved in living & working in cyprus, my partner & i have visited cyprus for many years on holiday, and we are now looking at making a move over there permanently.

We would be greatful for any comments or suggestions on how to get things started ie: work, schools & property rentals. 

We are coming to cyprus in july for a holiday so will also start looking into things then aswell.

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sunchaser said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its my first time on here and would like to get to know a little about what is involved in living & working in cyprus, my partner & i have visited cyprus for many years on holiday, and we are now looking at making a move over there permanently.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.
You mention schools. I take it that means you have children?
If that is the case I would recommend that you think very very carefully before making the move here as it is not easy to earn enough money to support a family.
What sort of work would you be looking for? 

Veronica


----------



## sunchaser (Jun 7, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> You mention schools. I take it that means you have children?
> If that is the case I would recommend that you think very very carefully before making the move here as it is not easy to earn enough money to support a family.
> What sort of work would you be looking for?
> ...


Hi Veronica,

Yes we have a 3 year old son, he is quick to learn and we feel the younger the better to start picking up the language? I am currently working as a sales executive for a newspaper & my partner is a plumber....is work found easily in cyprus for plumbers etc? : )


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sunchaser said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Yes we have a 3 year old son, he is quick to learn and we feel the younger the better to start picking up the language? I am currently working as a sales executive for a newspaper & my partner is a plumber....is work found easily in cyprus for plumbers etc? : )


Work is not easy to find for anyone at this time I am afraid. 
Anything to do with the building industry is especially difficult as the economic climate has affected the industry and many jobs have been lost.
With a young child you will find it very difficult to make ends meet.


----------



## sunchaser (Jun 7, 2010)

i know, the ecomonic climate has effected all types of business, its a shame that skilled workers especially are feeling the brunt of it, many of them are turning to other forms for employment. thanks for your advice!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sunchaser said:


> i know, the ecomonic climate has effected all types of business, its a shame that skilled workers especially are feeling the brunt of it, many of them are turning to other forms for employment. thanks for your advice!


I just worry when families with young children talk of moving over here because I have seen how hard it is for most people with children. I have seen one family after another give up and go back to the UK far poorer than when they came and it is the children who suffer most.
My livelihood depends on people coming over here and buying or renting from me so I have nothing to gain and everything to lose by telling it how it really is.
Please read as many of the threads as you can about work, schooling and cost of living etc. Don't make any rash decisions.

Veronica


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

sunchaser said:


> i know, the ecomonic climate has effected all types of business, its a shame that skilled workers especially are feeling the brunt of it, many of them are turning to other forms for employment. thanks for your advice!


The biggest hurdle is the low salaries here in Cyprus - to give an idea, we called a plumber out from Nicosia to Lefkara (he had worked on our place installing waterpipes and heating system). He came on a Saturday - he stayed for three hours he:

reset the system by draining the main tank, clearing airlocks and refilling
double checked the outside cess pit by digging up some sections to check joints for leaks
Replaced the rubber seal on one toilet by removing it, draining it, and resetting it

he charged 60 Euros (probably the average call out fee in the UK) and made it clear (apolegetically) that it was a lot of money becasue it was a weekend. He complained on a lack of work as the domestic building trade has virtually dried up and all the commercial buildings now seem to be outsourced to other cheaper EU contractors who ship in their own trades. 

60 euros wont get you very far - I picked up a few things for the weekend on my way to meet the plumber - didn't have time to shop around which you must do here to get the best prices. Half a trolley with cheese, wine, nappies, baby food, mineral water, ingredients for 2 meals (including vegetables and chicken) 126 Euros.

Veronica is right - bringing up a family here requires the security of a decent salary which are very hard to come by - the average salary is about 18000 a year and probably 8000 of that will go on childcare/schooling (for private school) which doesn't leave a lot for rent/mortgage and food. My advice would be to sort out employment first before uprooting a family...That will be a major challenge because of current recession and general unemployment levels here. EURES website is a good place to get an idea of who is hiring, but there's no substitute for face-to-face encounters in getting a job. Good luck...


----------

